# Hamilton Guitar Stores



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, next Saturday I have to drive my SO up to Mohawk College to write an exam and I will have several hours to kill while I'm waiting. Anyone from the area know of some good music stores or pawnshops near campus that I can while away some time in?


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> So, next Saturday I have to drive my SO up to Mohawk College to write an exam and I will have several hours to kill while I'm waiting. Anyone from the area know of some good music stores or pawnshops near campus that I can while away some time in?



yes there are several literally right around there. On Upper James (one street to the left of Mohawk if coming from Garth) has 2 stores. The first is Pongettis right beside the Tim Hortons and across the street from the Wendy's just off of Mohawk (i think its called just Mohawk, no street or ave. etc). They mainly carry Ibanez, but have some nice looking "no-name" guitars in the $4-$500 range and carry Orange amps which is unique. They can be kind of grumpy there though. 

Right across the street in an ugly Turquoise building is Absolute Music. They have some really cool amps like huge Crates and some Ampeg bass heads and stuff. They don't carry much in the way of decent guitars though, they are mainly Black Dogs but they have some really nice ones in the glass and behind the counter like a newer Stratocaster and some really cool looking $1000 Gibsons in the case. This is my favourite shop just because of the service, they are excellent. The crazy metal dude Doug is always hilarious to talk too as he blasts on guitar licks, he always has a cool story to tell. This is mainly the shop you want to go to if you play metal type music.

If you get back on Mohawk and travel further away from Mohawk (the school) you will eventually come up to Mountain Music just past a Zellers I think, and it is right across the street from a Gas Station with a McDonalds sort of diagonally away from it, I believe it is on Upper Gage. They have the best selection musically in the city IMO. They carry almost any Fender, Gibson, etc. you can possibly imagine, along with lots of pretty sounding acoustics. Their amp section is really cool too, lots of Marshall, Fender, Traynor I think as well, Crate, VOX etc. They are nice and just let you do your thing as long as you don't crank the amps too loud. Their used section is the best too, I picked up my guitar and amp from them for basically a song and they gave me an incredible trade in value on my old 15 Watt Crate after almost 18 months of solid use. They gave me $90 trade in and it was like $139 new which I was floored, I thought I was only going to get like $45 for it. I really like these guys, but the one knock is the lefty section sucks (which sucks for me!) but other than that they are great. They also have a huge glass counter filled with every kind of effects box you can imagine, although they mostly carry BOSS/ROLAND. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Absolute Music = waste of time. Mountain Music is ok. I've only ever been there to see Lynn (formerly of peghead) for some guitar work. I didn't find the store that interesting. Of the 3 stores you mentioned I would have to say Pongetti's is the most interesting. They also carry Taylor guitars and G&L guitars. Of all those stores I wouldn't really go out of my way for any of them. Since the OP is going to be in the immediate vicinity then Pongetti's and Mountain music are worth visiting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When in Hamilton, I always try to drop by Pongetti's, because they have uncoiled strings in bulk for a decent price. If you're going to be up on the mountain anyway, Mountain Music, further down Mohawk is a decent store. Lots of Fender and Peavey product.

Below the mountain, on Parkdale, is MES (Music Equipment Sales). Some new, some vintage.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the help (and the great directions Phat....). It looks like it shouldn't be too hard to kill a few hours after all. The real trick may be keeping my credit card in my wallet :smile:

Any neat pawnshops around that area that carry gear?


----------

